
Revenue Is Product Management [audio] - jeffmorrisjr
https://www.thisisproductmanagement.com/episodes/revenue/
======
dpeck
Does the "* is product management" feel odd to everyone else? Its become so
generalized that it basically comes down to anyone who gets things done but
doesn't have direct reports (and sometimes even when they do) thinks of
themselves as a product manager.

I very much think that there is a role for these sorts of people, but being
called product management has always seemed like an odd label to apply and
something it seems everyone either struggles to define or outright ignores
others definitions.

~~~
ryanSrich
As a product leader it becomes incredibly old. The actual discussions and
interviews are enjoyable. However, I see the Product Management role/industry
taking the same path as UI/UX design.

No. Not everything is a design problem. No. Not everything can be solved with
"design thinking".

As Product Management becomes more popular we'll start to see the rise of the
product "guru". The design industry is filled with self-help, anti-
intellectual money grubbers that have never actually built anything of use.
They bolster their guru career with the fact that they worked at Facebook for
six months. The same thing will start to happen to Product Management.

~~~
tensor
Considering that "design thinking" is literally just critical thinking with
some super simple guiding steps on problem solving, I'm curious to know what
you think it doesn't apply to or what can't be solved with such a generic
framework?

I mean the process is literally:

1\. Understand the problem. 2\. Define the problem. 3\. Come up with ideas for
solutions. 4\. Test the solutions.

And iterate 3 and 4 until you have something you are happy with. It's hard to
imagine how you can arrive at a solution in any other way.

edit: And this isn't to say that I'm defending design thinking, I personally
don't like the term or the buzz around it, but I can't fault the process
itself. I'm sure many people use it already.

~~~
mpweiher
> just critical thinking

And there is your answer. It's not "design thinking", it's straightforward
problem solving that's been used by engineers (and others) since forever. In
the best case, re-branding it "design thinking" adds nothing. More typically,
it subtracts significantly.

